# The Postal Service



## mahlye (Aug 19, 2008)

has anyone ever heard the song 'The District Sleeps Alone Tonight'?

that song is really really good. I'm not into this type of music but I can't stop listening to this song. here is a link to it, this is not the official video.

YouTube - Postal Service - The District Sleeps Alone Tonight


----------



## IamKong (Aug 19, 2008)

Eh, not my cup of tea. Video was lame. check this one out: YouTube - The Bird and the Bee "Polite Dance Song"​


----------



## mahlye (Aug 19, 2008)

the video was very lame, but I just used it for the song. I don't like the video you sent either, but I liked the song. thanks


----------



## IamKong (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh, come on! That video was hilarious. A little corny, but if you have ever seen the tim and eric show on adult swim, you would see where the comedy comes from.

The song was alright in your first post, try this one. Friggin catchy....
YouTube - Flobots - Handlebars


----------



## mahlye (Aug 19, 2008)

it was creepy..the second video was better


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Aug 19, 2008)

postal service is one of the most chilled bands to listen too whilst smoking


YouTube - The Postal Service - This Place Is A Prison

my favorite^^^^^

its about being in rehab


----------



## IamKong (Aug 19, 2008)

I've got to be honest, that's the first time I've even heard of them.


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Aug 19, 2008)

its the lead singer from death cab for cutie benn Gibbards side project him and a dj/producer named jimmy tamborello 

they got the name the postal service because they never met eachother in person on the cd untill they were mastering it... instead they used the postal service (not sure which one) to send eachother tracks ben doing guitar and vocals and jimmy adding the beats and mixing it

awesome been waiting forever for a new project by them


----------



## ogrelung (Aug 19, 2008)

Gotta admit I like 'em a bit, it's great come down music. Back when I used to do alot of speed and ecstasy it was one of the albums I always threw on my comedown mix, along with Lamb, Portishead, Mark lanegan and royksopp. People give em too much shit.


----------



## skiskate (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah man I love the postal service, I posted a thread about them last week and nobody said anything.  My favourite song is such great heights.


----------



## el shaggy (Aug 27, 2008)

Natural Anthem.

I gotta feeling this was a one off project, though.

My take on This Place is a Prison is that the prison is your body in this realm.

Such Great Heights kick started my obsession with searching for great new music. Music different from the likes of what I am used to. If I didn't I would probably be listening to radio pop and rock yet.


----------

